# Apple Score



## mikey2gunz (Mar 26, 2007)

i took some advice and contacted the closest apple orchard...first try and i hit a free apple wood supply. the orchard shreds their wood into chunks if they're smaller than 2". I can go get the bigger ones any time as long as i call first!!!!!!!!!!!

the smokin' gods are taking care of me.

grins,

mike


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 26, 2007)

SCORE!!!!!!!


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 26, 2007)

Sweet Deal Mike! Gotta love it when things come out like that.


----------



## shellbellc (Mar 26, 2007)

BINGO!  Way to go!  We have a felled maple tree in our yard that had 3 huge leads, now down to two.  Just one lead would supply enough wood for 3 years!


----------

